# modem receiving but not sending data



## sknowles (May 16, 2006)

hello, my internet connection decided to suddenly cease working yesterday, i can still connect to the server (and the provider has assured me their service levels are fine).

the network connection shows as connected and some data is being sent and received by the modem but once the browser (using firefox but ie isn't working either) has loaded nothing else happens, it simply continues to try reloading the page with no joy.

i've re-installed the modem to no effect and tried a system restore.

thats about the limit of what i know what to do, any other suggestions are more than welcome!

thanks for your time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please give us the make/model of the modem, and the version/patch level of Windows in use. 

First off, if you can find someone with a laptop, I'd start by testing the modem with a different machine. No sense in chasing phantoms if it's really a defective modem. Remember to power cycle the modem when you change the attached device.

You can try a new cable, since that's another common failure point.

Finally, with the computer properly connected to the modem, do this.

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

